# Finally found a few



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Friday night headed out to see what lurks beneath at night. Flounder have been scarce the past few trips.

Had to hunt a bit but found 3 nice ones. Biggest right at 22", smallest at 16". Flip flop size 10.

Hope to get a few more before the season closes for November.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice !

Sent from my SM-R2-D2 using Tapatalk


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

:thumbup:good looking flatfish. been sitting on ready a while hope to go soon


----------

